
Microsoft unveils Windows Terminal, a new command line app for Windows - belltaco
https://www.theverge.com/2019/5/6/18527870/microsoft-windows-terminal-command-line-tool
======
slenk
Seems nice, but the article links to nothing to back it up. What was actually
announced today?

~~~
cwyers
[https://blogs.windows.com/buildingapps/2019/05/06/developing...](https://blogs.windows.com/buildingapps/2019/05/06/developing-
people-centered-experiences-with-microsoft-365/#BDCevoK2BIjKxZo2.97)

~~~
ziftface
The coolest thing about this is the IE mode in Edge. This can result in a
complete phase-out of IE, even in corporate environments.

------
zadjii
Quite a bit more discussion in:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19840447#19841113](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19840447#19841113)

